# Bronica ETR help



## nealjpage (Apr 24, 2007)

My new-to-me Bronica ETR came today in the mail.  Pretty much meets description, except that it seems broken.  I just put a new battery in it and a fresh load of Velvia.  Problem is that the shutter won't seem to cock.  Film will advance but not stop--I rolled through an entire roll without the shutter cocking.  Took the film out and put it back through to roll it back onto the orignal spool, but it jammed up half-way through.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, so much for that roll of film...


----------



## RVsForFun (Apr 25, 2007)

...can you return it? It doesn't meet the description if it didn't say it was broken and it's broken. Repair on that camera can be expensive (it has in-lens shutters).


----------



## Zatodragon (Apr 25, 2007)

I have the Bronica ETRS, i'm not sure how similar the two models are, but i'll see if any of my experiences can help.  When i first got mine, i had to monkey with the multiple exposure switch some before my shutter started to engage.  It should be a little lever above your film advance mechanism<sp>.  Without film in the backing and the protective screen removed, i advanced it some in single exposure mode, then switched it to multiple exposure mode, advance some more, and then switched back to single mode again and then it started to fire correctly and haven't had a problem since.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 25, 2007)

Check these out.... http://www.photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00JhXj

http://www.photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00JUJC

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/bronica/bronica_etrs/bronica_etrs.htm

This might help and also there is a link to the etrs manual in the second link.

Then for more reading check this out... http://www.photo.net/bboard/q-and-a?topic_id=35&category=Bronica


----------

